# yet more from the religion of peace......



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gays-bid-impose-sharia-law.html#ixzz1JtoTcoZY



An Asian woman who works in a pharmacy in east London was told to  dress more modestly and wear a veil or the shop would be boycotted. 
When  she went to the media to talk about the abuse she suffered, a man later  entered the pharmacy and told her: 'If you keep doing these things, we  are going to kill you'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...gays-bid-impose-sharia-law.html#ixzz1JuXQDfl4


not in afganistan, not in iran, in ENGLAND


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 18, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_United_Kingdom

In 2001, 1,536,015 Muslims were living in England, according to the link above.

That's 1.5 million who did not commit these acts.


----------



## billc (Apr 18, 2011)

Were not worried about the 1,536,015 but the 10 percent of them who might actually kill that poor woman.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Apr 18, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam_in_the_United_Kingdom
> 
> In 2001, 1,536,015 Muslims were living in England, according to the link above.
> 
> That's 1.5 million who did not commit these acts.


Bill, you could accompany me to Northern England on my next visit. We'll go to Harehills to show you an Islamic community. I'm sure you'll love how they treat the visiting American. :rofl:


----------



## granfire (Apr 18, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Were not worried about the 1,536,015 but the 10 percent of them who might actually kill that poor woman.



Plus the chances she might get hit by a car, killed by her spouse, raped by a close friend or get mugged by just a regular, dare I say it, non union thug.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 18, 2011)

You mean the Jews?
"Miriam Shear says she was traveling to pray at the Western Wall in  Jerusalem's Old City early on November 24 when a group of ultra-Orthodox  (Haredi) men attacked her for refusing to move to the back of the Egged  No. 2 bus."

Or perhaps the Hindus?
"A group of Sri Ram Sene activists had  barged into the pub on Balmatta road in the heart of Mangalore city on  Saturday and thrashed weekend revellers, including girls, accusing them  of behaving in an obscene manner."

I eagerly await your hysterical denunciations of Hinduism and Judaism.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

once again for the slow, you cant excuse bad behavior by pointing out other bad behavior.


----------



## granfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> You mean the Jews?
> "Miriam Shear says she was traveling to pray at the Western Wall in  Jerusalem's Old City early on November 24 when a group of ultra-Orthodox  (Haredi) men attacked her for refusing to move to the back of the Egged  No. 2 bus."
> 
> Or perhaps the Hindus?
> ...



How mean of you to point this out.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> once again for the slow, you cant excuse bad behavior by pointing out other bad behavior.



True!  It's a good thing then that no one excused any bad behavior.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 18, 2011)

Hopefully, and I bet it does, that drug store has cameras. That'll make it much easier to hunt down that ******* and make an example of him in the courts.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 18, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> You mean the Jews?
> "Miriam Shear says she was traveling to pray at the Western Wall in  Jerusalem's Old City early on November 24 when a group of ultra-Orthodox  (Haredi) men attacked her for refusing to move to the back of the Egged  No. 2 bus."
> 
> Or perhaps the Hindus?
> ...


I'll denouce them without breaking a sweat!

Jeff


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 18, 2011)

Perhaps you will understand a little better if we construct a parallel scenario.  You do TKD and kenpo, if I remember correctly.  Let's say a TKDer molests a child under his care as the head of a dojang.  You then start a thread here at MT titled "more from the pedophile TKDers...".

Problem?  Perfectly fair?  If I point out that this was one TKDer, not all of them, and that members of many other professions abuse children, would you accuse me of excusing child abuse by TKDers?  Accuse me of being irrationally biased for or afraid of TKDers?  Somehow I think not.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 18, 2011)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I'll denouce them without breaking a sweat!
> 
> Jeff



So you would denounce all Jews and Hindus for the actions of those individuals?  That is what is going on here.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

the only person that has used the word "all" is YOU


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> the only person that has used the word "all" is YOU



"yet more from the religion of peace......"

Sure don't see any qualifiers there.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

you just got busted in a lie

you wont admit it of course, but that doesnt change it.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> you just got busted in a lie
> 
> you wont admit it of course, but that doesnt change it.









Seriously, I don't even understand.  I need a drink...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Can't we just find all the bad muslims using the muslim detector and execute them all?  

Sounds like some folks have it all figured out and can be put in charge of the project. Maybe camps, and showers should be involved.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

On the serious note:
1- If someones making threats, the police should investigate and if necessary, make arrests so that the courts can handle it.
2- Threats shouldn't be getting made.
3- The actions of a few should not be used to blanket paint the group.
4- People should be smart enough to see 1, 2 & 3 without being constantly reminded.


----------



## granfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Can't we just find all the bad muslims using the muslim detector and execute them all?
> 
> Sounds like some folks have it all figured out and can be put in charge of the project. Maybe camps, and showers should be involved.



tsk tsk tsk, I think the sarcasm is showing again!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Sarcasm?  Naaaw.

It just seems that everytime one of these threads is posted, we go through the same cycle.

The topic starter issues the blanket statement.
Someone posts a comment about how under 10% are a problem, that 90% are of no concern.
The TS makes comments either ignoring that ratio, or that the problem individuals should be dealt with, or that regardless of fact that all are a concern.
Add some back and forth, wait a week or 2, and start a new topic.


So, lets make it simple:
Round up everyone who the bad-muslim detector says is bad, make them wear little moons, shove them in camps, and gas em.  Of course, you must have a bad-muslim detector, it probably looks a lot like this and not only will help detect them, but will cure them or turn them into dust.

Otherwise, I await a sensible, mature, intelligent and coherent way to detect a 'bad muslim' that doesn't start with "first you see if they are a muslim" and end with "and thats how you know they are bad, because they are muslim".

I won't hold my breath, because I don't think I've seen any of the usual posters of these "See! See! Look how bad muslims are" FUD threads do it in oh, 10 years.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

there is no blanket statement in the op Bob


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 18, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Sarcasm?  Naaaw.
> 
> It just seems that everytime one of these threads is posted, we go through the same cycle.
> 
> ...


They still do it, just, somewhere else. LOL
Sean


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

oh, and the first step in "bad muslim detection" would be to see if they are in fact muslim.....unless you set your detector to "general asswipe"  and then the damn things goes off constantly..........


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> oh, and the first step in "bad muslim detection" would be to see if they are in fact muslim.....unless you set your detector to "general asswipe"  and then the damn things goes off constantly..........


Maybe turning the detector the other way would help.


----------



## billc (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, let me ask this.  On a scale of 1 to 10, ten being the most serious, where would you put this threat on that scale.  A muslim male told a woman if she didn't stop doing what she was doing would cause her to be killed.  Bob Hubbard, where on this scale do you put this threat?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

How about removing religion from the equation, and just eliminate violent types?
Or, can't that be done?

Must the first step be "check if muslim"? Because I really, really, really, think that some of these threads can't separate "muslim" from "criminal".


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 18, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Okay, let me ask this.  On a scale of 1 to 10, ten being the most serious, where would you put this threat on that scale.  A muslim male told a woman if she didn't stop doing what she was doing would cause her to be killed.  Bob Hubbard, where on this scale do you put this threat?


What was she doing?


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I really, really, really, think that some of these threads can't separate "muslim" from "criminal".



and that ought to tell you something, but you being a nice guy refuse to say it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Okay, let me ask this.  On a scale of 1 to 10, ten being the most serious, where would you put this threat on that scale.  A muslim male told a woman if she didn't stop doing what she was doing would cause her to be killed.  Bob Hubbard, where on this scale do you put this threat?



I don't give a rat **** if the person making the threat is Muslim. 
Non-Issue.
Not Relevant.
Unimportant.

Neither should a cop.

Gender also doesn't apply.
Same with ethnic group.

Doesn't mean **** if the person was a 6' black muslim extremist male with a 15" dong, and a rainbow colored ballbat in hand.

Here is what matters:

A person threatened the employee of this store with death should the employee not conform to their wished.

Credible threat. Report to police. Let police investigate and take reasonable precautions to protect yourself in the mean time.

Also, you left off the "Asian" from the statement. So it's important to you to highlight that the Male was Muslim, but not that the Female was Asian. 


Let me rephrase your question:
 "A christian male told a woman if she didn't stop doing what she was doing would cause her to be killed."

So, what's the threat factor there?
Oh, and the redid question, happened recently in the God fearing state of Tennesee, when a Wiccan woman had a brick tossed through her legal and law abiding pagan book store with a demand she shut down and leave town "or else". Arson was later the determination for the destruction of her business.  Good, law abiding Christian kindness n all that.  /sarcasm.


----------



## granfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> and that ought to tell you something, but you being a nice guy refuse to say it.



And I am pretty certain it was not meant the way you read it.


----------



## billc (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin fist, it would be interesting to see if anything else happens in this story.  Is there a way to keep track of it other than a coroners report.


----------



## billc (Apr 18, 2011)

This is what she was doing:

An Asian woman who works in a pharmacy in east London was told to dress more modestly and wear a veil or the shop would be boycotted. 
When she went to the media to talk about the abuse she suffered, a man later entered the pharmacy and told her: 'If you keep doing these things, we are going to kill you'.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> and that ought to tell you something, but you being a nice guy refuse to say it.


ok John, I'll say it.  You, and a few others are ****ing bigots. You have hardon's for muslims, refuse to see reality because you prefer to walk around in a blind haze of hate with your heads firmly up your own asses.  In your worlds, "muslim" = "evil".  I honestly worry that people with this level of hatred and paranoia would let an innocent come to harm or die, or withhold medical treatment, all because of which imaginary man in the sky they follow.

Am I wrong?

Would you stand by and let a Muslim die?  
Would you put your life on the line to save a drowning Muslim?  
Would you brave a burning building to save a Muslim child?  
Would you step into a crowd of violent youths beating on a Muslim kid and save that life?
Would you withhold medical treatment if you found out your patient was Muslim?
Would you walk away if you saw a Muslim lying bleeding on the street?
If a van labeled in Arabic went off the road and flipped in the ditch, would you stop and render aid, and call for help?

Bill, you too. Same ****ing questions here.

I see people. That's all I see. People.

I don't care beyond that.

Damned shame some of you do.


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 18, 2011)

and as we say time and time again not all muslims are like that.

For instance. Go look up the Ottoman Empire. That empire let people practice their religion and rule themselves with minimal interference from the Sultan.

It was almost 100 years ago that the empire disintegrated but an awful lot of Muslims are still peaceful people.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

and that is why you would make a ****** cop Bob.

A large part of law enforcement s looking for TRENDS.......



Bob Hubbard said:


> I don't give a rat **** if the person making the threat is Muslim.
> Non-Issue.
> Not Relevant.
> Unimportant.
> ...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> and that is why you would make a ****** cop Bob.
> 
> A large part of law enforcement s looking for TRENDS.......


So, you are just being trendy?
Sean


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

yeah Bob, I am the problem..........I hijacked a plane and brought down a building. I blew up embassies. I beheaded Danial Pearl. I made saudi girls burn to death because they couldnt come outside the burning building without thier trash bags on. I married a 6 year old, and claimed myself a prophet. I waged war on the holy land in the middle ages. I cry out for a world wide religious government, I preach conversion by force. i would kill you just because you are not like me.

oh wait...none of that is true for me......

I used to like you even when i disagreed with you, but now you have done gone and gotten personal and insulted not my ideas but ME.





Bob Hubbard said:


> ok John, I'll say it.  You, and a few others are ****ing bigots. You have hardon's for muslims, refuse to see reality because you prefer to walk around in a blind haze of hate with your heads firmly up your own asses.  In your worlds, "muslim" = "evil".  I honestly worry that people with this level of hatred and paranoia would let an innocent come to harm or die, or withhold medical treatment, all because of which imaginary man in the sky they follow.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> and that is why you would make a ****** cop Bob.
> 
> A large part of law enforcement s looking for TRENDS.......


John, 
 Answer the questions posed.

As to me making a bad cop, I highly doubt you are qualified to make that call towards me. I'll differ that opinion to the actual law enforcement on the site. Not that I want their jobs.  Though I'd like to think I'd be fair, unbiased, and objective. 

Here's a few more:

How can you tell if someone is Muslim?

How can you tell if they are a radical muslim?

Is this a radical Muslim?






Lets see how good your "Muslimdar" is.

I'll answer in a few, after I finish processing a bikiniline on a pic I'm editing.


----------



## granfire (Apr 18, 2011)

uuuhhhh, bikini line....


----------



## granfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> ok John, I'll say it.  You, and a few others are ****ing bigots. You have hardon's for muslims, refuse to see reality because you prefer to walk around in a blind haze of hate with your heads firmly up your own asses.  In your worlds, "muslim" = "evil".  I honestly worry that people with this level of hatred and paranoia would let an innocent come to harm or die, or withhold medical treatment, all because of which imaginary man in the sky they follow.
> 
> Am I wrong?
> 
> ...



Bill or billi?

^_^


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

granfire said:


> uuuhhhh, bikini line....


Pick the Enemy of America.






















Wait....this is a trick question.


----------



## Big Don (Apr 18, 2011)

There is one religion in the world that kills you when you disagree with them.
The broken clock theory.


LANGUAGE WARNING


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

actually DUDE, i WAS a cop in the military for awhile....so your "highly doubtfull" crap?? just that, crap.

as for your "questions" I am in nursing school Bob, I have a legal and moral obligation to render aid. To anyone that needs it. I dont get to pick or choose who I help, not would i want to.

And here is the part you never seem to grasp. I could give a crap about Muslims, I wouldnt waste any mental energy on the backward *** ****s if they just left us the hell alone. But they wont.

the op was just another example of the 1000's that happen around the world of ISLAM forcing itself on the world that doesnt want it but is too afraid of sounding mean to stand up and say "NOPE, not gonna happen."  

and I would feel the same way if it was christians or jews doing the same **** as often and regularly as the muslims do it. But they dont. Lord knows i despise Bill Mahar, but he was right when he recently said there is ONE religion in the world that claims to be peacefull and will KILL you if you disagree


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup. Just the Muslims.

Because Christians would never do that.
They also wouldn't slaughter defenseless women and children, just because.
No rape.  All rapists are Muslims.  It's just an automatic thing.  You violate a woman by force, suddenly in mid thrust you're screaming allah ackbar and a towel grows out of the back of your head.

/sarcasm

Debunked this retarded BS before, not in the mood to do it again. Search the site. 

All this has happened before.
All this will happen again.

And none of the regulars are anywhere near as hot as those Cylon babes.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

you are just bound and determined to ignore reality aint ya?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

John,
  Here's where I get personal.

I just watched an episode of one of those military documentary, the ones that show you the up close and personal stories.  This one followed a unit in Iraq back in oh 2006 I think. Looking for arms caches. Did the nice grenade pop on an insurgent. Guy was wounded. Medic gave aid.  Unit was ambushed, insurgent was dropped in the middle of the street while our guys went to ground.  Was calling off info to the snipers the whole time.   Bradly blew the sniper to hell, medic picked up his patient and returned to treating him.

So.  Medic.

Would you frag your patient and put a round in his raghead?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> you are just bound and determined to ignore reality aint ya?


Why not. I see a lot of "Ignoring Reality" around here.

Everytime some dumb clueless type spouts the anti-muslim crap.


You still haven't answered any of my questions.

Do so. Otherwise, my assessment of you must by default be correct.

Here's some easy ones.
- Are any Muslims Good?
- Can Muslims be good Americans?
- Can you like a Muslim?
- Would you let your daughter marry a Muslim and wear a burkha if she so choose to?

Easy questions.


----------



## granfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Pick the Enemy of America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, the bikini line?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Why not. I see a lot of "Ignoring Reality" around here.
> 
> Everytime some dumb clueless type spouts the anti-muslim crap.
> 
> ...


Maybe I should up the stakes here...
Ban all anti-muslim topics.

Wonder how many people would leave because I won't let them spout hate BS.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, the bikini line?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 18, 2011)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I'll denouce them without breaking a sweat!
> 
> Jeff


I should clarify my statement. I by no means wish to put across the idea that because of a few bad apples, an entire people should be persecuted.

However, I'd happily denounce any religion.

Jeff


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

yea, please do start engaging in censorship based on your own political beliefs.....you could call it dailykiai!



Bob Hubbard said:


> Maybe I should up the stakes here...
> Ban all anti-muslim topics.
> 
> Wonder how many people would leave because I won't let them spout hate BS.


----------



## granfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> yea, please do start engaging in censorship based on your own political beliefs.....you could call it dailykiai!




Well, you are skirting the issue. You are being asked very specific questions and you do your best to avoid it. 

However, I don't think you have any room to decry censorship. So far you have had your run of the study. Considering all the times you have thrown the TOS rules around...


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

nurse, required to render aid, that DOES answer all your original and boring so called "questions"

Would you stand by and let a Muslim die?  *nurse, required to render aid*
Would you put your life on the line to save a drowning Muslim?  nurse required to render aid
Would you brave a burning building to save a Muslim child? * nurse required to render aid*
Would you step into a crowd of violent youths beating on a Muslim kid and save that life? *never did like bullies much, also nurse required to render aid*
Would you withhold medical treatment if you found out your patient was Muslim?* SEEING A PATTERN YET??? nurse, required to render aid*

Would you walk away if you saw a Muslim lying bleeding on the street? *nurse, required to render aid*

If a van labeled in Arabic went off the road and flipped in the ditch, would you stop and render aid, and call for help? *nurse, required to render aid*

Listen up Bob, you cant ask questions, then refuse to listen to the answers.....

as for your follow up?
- Are any Muslims Good? I guess.

- Can Muslims be good Americans? no, they cant since thier religion teaches to overthrow any non muslim government and to replace it with sharia law. Now, if they are willing to overlook or ignore that tenant, then sure.

- Can you like a Muslim? I have liked plenty of muslims

- Would you let your daughter marry a Muslim and wear a burkha if she so choose to? No kid of mine would. And I can say that with a certainty.

Let me ask you flat out, are you calling people, myself included dumb just because we see and admitt to the threat you refuse to acknowledge?





Bob Hubbard said:


> Why not. I see a lot of "Ignoring Reality" around here.
> 
> Everytime some dumb clueless type spouts the anti-muslim crap.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Islamic Extremists -ARE- a problem.
All Extremists are.

But.

Going in the other extreme isn't the solution.  France didn't find the right answer to the burkha question.

You don't fix the gang issue by pretending they don't exist. 
You don't fix poverty by pretending there are no poor.
You don't fix racism by pretending races don't exist.

You also don't fix gangs by making it illegal to be a member of a group.
You also don't fix poverty by forcing everyone to give a tenth to them.
You don't fix racism by forced busing and forced integration.
(All proven facts)

Like the US, the UK has laws. Laws against violence. Laws against threats. Laws against intimidation. We, and they are a nation of laws. We must work within those laws, lest we become anarchy's.

The problem isn't Islam. Unlike most of those who spout off against it, I've read the book. Read a number of holy books over the last 25 years. I think most people get the messages wrong, but then again most people get the message from others, not the books themselves. They take things out of context. They listen to ignorant fools, and agenda pushers. 

It wasn't so long ago that Christmas was a forbidden holiday, that not going to church on Sunday was punishable offense, that showing a navel on tv a scandal. In some parts of the US people are burning down buildings because people pray differently still today.  Eventually the world will "lighten up". Right now people in the Islamic sphere are pushing for more democracy, more freedom, more openness, more opportunity.  And the Powers are pushing back. The Old Guard does not wish to let go of their control.  

People on both sides of that fight are Muslims.

It's not the faith, not any faith, that is bad.

Just the hearts and minds of the people.

When those grow, when those are at peace, then it can be a religion of peace.

Same as Christianity. Same as any of the worlds 50+ faiths.

I've wasted enough time on this debate. I can't open closed minds. I can't heal hate.

I can apologize to John. Sorry I took it personal. You and I have talked enough, argued enough, that I think I have a good read on you. I don't doubt you're a good person. I just disagree with you on where the real threat here is.  
Best of luck in your studies.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

SFC JeffJ said:


> I should clarify my statement. I by no means wish to put across the idea that because of a few bad apples, an entire people should be persecuted.
> 
> However, I'd happily denounce any religion.
> 
> Jeff



I wont denounce any RELIGION except for islam and scientology, I will however happily denounced the morons doing stupid stuff, whatever creed they follow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> Listen up Bob, you cant ask questions, then refuse to listen to the answers.....
> 
> as for your follow up?
> - Are any Muslims Good? I guess.



Guess? But you're so sure on the threat. If there's a threat how can any be good?



> - Can Muslims be good Americans? no, they cant since thier religion teaches to overthrow any non muslim government and to replace it with sharia law. Now, if they are willing to overlook or ignore that tenant, then sure.


Please, refer me to the verse in the Qurran so that I may review it.



> - Can you like a Muslim? I have liked plenty of muslims


So you like threats to America?



> - Would you let your daughter marry a Muslim and wear a burkha if she so choose to? No kid of mine would. And I can say that with a certainty.


Why?  (Removed previous question for tone)



> Let me ask you flat out, are you calling people, myself included dumb just because we see and admitt to the threat you refuse to acknowledge?


I'm calling those who focus on the religion and not the actual threat bigots.
If that fits, wear it with pride.
If not, don't.
I've long admitted there is a threat.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

I can argue, I can debate, I can twist, and I can spiral. 
Bottom line:
John and Bill and Don see Muslim Threats.
I see Threats that Happen to be Muslim.

There is a difference.  But I've said most of what I need to, continuing is just going to put me at more friction with folks I don't have a desire to argue with.  Questions are posted, info awaited, etc.

Nite.


----------



## fangjian (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> I wont denounce any RELIGION except for islam and scientology, I will however happily denounced the morons doing stupid stuff, whatever creed they follow



Why just those two?



> The problem isn't Islam.



It's definitely *one* of the problems



> Please, refer me to the verse in the Qurran so that I may review it.



http://infidelsarecool.com/2008/01/top-10-quran-quotes-every-woman-must-see/

http://prophetofdoom.net/Islamic_Quotes.Islam


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> nurse, required to render aid, that DOES answer all your original and boring so called "questions"
> 
> Would you stand by and let a Muslim die?  *nurse, required to render aid*
> Would you put your life on the line to save a drowning Muslim?  nurse required to render aid
> ...


Let's just say your daughter did do that... How would you react?
Sean


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

fangjian said:


> http://infidelsarecool.com/2008/01/top-10-quran-quotes-every-woman-must-see/
> 
> http://prophetofdoom.net/Islamic_Quotes.Islam



First link has nothing to do with the question.
Second link takes clauses out of context.  Each one is more interesting when you take then in context of the surrounding verses, and the over all chapter.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

the religion IS the threat, IF they follow it to the letter:

_"Believers, make war on the infidels who dwell around you. Deal firmly with them." (Surah 9:121-)

__"Prophet make war on the unbelievers and the hypocrites and deal rigorously with them. Hell shall be their home." (Surah 9:73)

__"Fighting is obligatory for you, much as you dislike it." (Surah 2:216)_

_"The only true faith in God's sight is Islam." (Surah 3:19)_

_"Believers, do not make friends with any but your own people...They desire nothing but your ruin....You believe in the entire Book...When they meet you they say: 'We, too, are believers.' But when alone, they bite their finger-tips with rage." (Surah 3:118, 119)_

_"Seek out your enemies relentlessly." (Surah 4:103-)_


_"Believers, take neither Jews nor Christians for your friends." (Surah 5:51)_

_"Believers, when you encounter the infidels on the march, do not turn your backs to them in flight. If anyone on that day turns his back to them, except it be for tactical reasons...he shall incur the wrath of God and Hell shall be his home..." (Surah 8:12-)_

*"Make war on them until idolatry shall cease and God's religion shall reign supreme." (Surah 8:36-)*


_"...make war on the leaders of unbelief...Make war on them: God will chastise them at your hands and humble them. He will grant you victory over them..." (Surah 9:12-)_

_"It ill becomes the idolaters [non-Muslims] to visit the mosques of God..." (Surah 9:17)_

_"Fight against such as those to whom the Scriptures were given [Jews and Christians]...until they pay tribute out of hand and are utterly subdued." (Surah 9:27-)_

i could do this all day Bob.

And BEFORE ANYONE SAYS IT, yes, teh torah might have **** just as bad, but jews aint knocking over buildings in New York, and yeah, ONE christian guy took down a building in Oklahoma, but not because of religion. He was an anti government nut more than a religious nut.

IF a muslim follows the koran to the letter, he or she is a threat.

however

if they dont, then they could still be a muslim and not be a threat. But if they dont follow it to the letter, are they still a good muslim? other muslims might say no....


----------



## fangjian (Apr 18, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Second link takes clauses out of context.  Each one is more interesting when you take then in context of the surrounding verses, and the over all chapter.



hahaha. Feel free to _interpret_ it however you like.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

why those two?

because islam is, IMO teaching evil, it is a religion founded by a pedophile that preaches conquest.

scientology is so clearly a money making ponzi scheme, that i refuse to call it a church.

here is a tip, when the founder of your church made a living as a SCI FI WRITER, it just might be a bunch of made up crap


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

I get some differences in translation. Considering the number of variations in the Christian translations, I suspect that some of these 'fact' sites are getting things wrong.



Twin Fist said:


> the religion IS the threat, IF they follow it to the letter:
> 
> _"Believers, make war on the infidels who dwell around you. Deal firmly with them." (Surah 9:121-)_


_

Nor  do  they  spend  an   expenditure,  small  or  large,  or  cross  a  valley  but  that  it  is  registered  for  them  that Allah may  reward  them  for  the  best  of   what  they  were  doing._


> "Prophet make war on the unbelievers and the hypocrites and deal rigorously with them. Hell shall be their home." (Surah 9:73)



_O  Prophet,  fight  against   the  disbelievers  and  the  hypocrites  and  be  harsh  upon  them. And   their  refuge  is  Hell,  and  wretched  is  the  destination._


> _"Believers, take neither Jews nor Christians for your friends." (Surah 5:51)_


 
_O  you  who  have  believed,  do   not  take  the  Jews  and  the  Christians  as  allies.  They  are [in   fact]  allies  of  one  another.  And  whoever  is  an  ally  to  them   among  you  -   then indeed,  he  is  [one]  of  them.  Indeed, Allah  guides  not  the  wrongdoing  people._

I just did 3 here.  Anyone else want to check an online source, http://quran.com/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> why those two?
> 
> because islam is, IMO teaching evil, it is a religion founded by a pedophile that preaches conquest.
> 
> ...



So....what's your take on Mormonism?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

fangjian said:


> hahaha. Feel free to _interpret_ it however you like.


Given that I do neither read nor speak Arabic, it's hard to read it in the original language.  I suspect that Christians suffer the same problems given that they can't read or understand Latin, Hebrew or Aramaic.

As to interpretation, taking 2 lines out of 300 is rather subjective. Using the same methodology I can clearly indicate pedophilia, necrophilia, incest and child sacrifice as regular requirements of the Christian and Jewish faiths.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Also, as I asked:

If Islam IS the problem, what do you suggest be done?

Keep in mind, US, that Constitution thing, rule of laws, and all that.
We want a -legal- solution.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Let's just say your daughter did do that... How would you react?
> Sean




my daughter wouldnt do that.
For one thing, she isnt interested in men, so she wont be marrying a muslim. For another she is aware of how they treat people of alternate....orientation in that faith, so she wont be doing that.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

best answer? kill every single radical muslim. Might not be legal tho......almost as good answer, seal our country off from this plague.

no more student visas from islamic countries, no more involvment in the middle east. Drill for our own oil and let israel deal with it's own problems. They dont need our help anyway.

BUT

hammer to dust anyone that continues to **** with us.

Bob, as a mormon, i consider it just another sect of christianity, i know of Smiths checkered life, and while I take him as a prophet of God as a matter of faith, i am not a fool.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> Bob, as a mormon,...



Did not know that. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> my daughter wouldnt do that.
> For one thing, she isnt interested in men, so she wont be marrying a muslim. For another she is aware of how they treat people of alternate....orientation in that faith, so she wont be doing that.


Fine, don't answer.
Sean


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 18, 2011)

i did answer, you just dont like the answer


----------



## billc (Apr 18, 2011)

I have to say that the reason I post these things is more to go after the dishonesty in the mainstream media and people in government policy making positions.  the best example in recent history is the major in the army, Hassan, I think his name was.  He goes to conferences and gives lectures on holy war, hands out business cards with warrior or sword of the prophet, and has contact with radical muslim clerics.  Then, when he goes out and shoots a bunch of people after yelling Allahu ahkbar, the press can't seem to discern a reason why he did it, and the first thing out of the mouths of the command structure, even though they say they don't know why he did it, is to tell everyone not to discriminate against muslims.

That silliness is what I try to address in my posts on Islam.  there was a killing in Texas or somewhere, a father murdered his daughter, the press didn't know why, but it just so happens she was embarrasing the family.  the fact that "perhaps" she was killed because her family was a muslim family was completely ignored.  That is the silliness I am addressing.

The "you are a racist who hates muslims" is also a silly thing to say.  The people here on the study don't know anything about me really, other than they usually don't like what I post.  That is life on the world wide web, and I will take my lumps.  It is just interesting to sharpen research skills and debate skills and to see how quickly some people will go straight to the name calling, even though I usually am pretty reasonable in my posts.  Most of the time I only respond to ignorant behavior by other posters, I try not to start it.
I am always open to  people's apologies, but it's funny, few really ever do apologize.  Another fact of the internet debate world.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> i did answer, you just dont like the answer


just as you can not conceive of your daughter being seduced by the East, which happens all the time really, People of the East can not conceive of their daughters being seduced by the West. Why is it so hard for you to understand when you can't even allow the thought of your daughter leaving the plan you have set for her? "What if she did?" never got answered; it was put in the, "That would never happen to me" file.:mst:
Sean


----------



## granfire (Apr 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> my daughter wouldnt do that.


:lfao:




> For one thing, she isnt interested in men,


unless she is a) very young, or b) batting for the other team


> so she wont be marrying a muslim.


keep telling yourself that.... girls have the silly notion they can fix a guy with enough LUUUUUVVV take that from a former _girl_


> For another she is aware of how they treat people of alternate....orientation in that faith, so she wont be doing that.


and there you are showing your bigot again. 
Not all Muslim are created equal, same as not all Americans are. Or Christians, or whatever.
There are some fine, outstanding individuals who know how to treat a fellow human being. Many lessons to be learned.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

"Christian" families have abandoned, beaten, maimed and killed their daughters too, for "dishonoring the family".  I knew 1 gal who when in high school was beaten by her father repeatedly for such nonsense, except in that case it was a white girl who was interested in a non-white. Broke her arm before the school and local law enforcement intervened.  His "strong Christian faith" was cited as justification for the beating.

In fact, numerous "Christian" preachers such as Bruce Ware, Tom Holladay and Rick Warren preach it's a wifes duty to submit to her husband, to endure, that it is "Gods Plan" that she submit.

Debi Pearl, half of a husband-and-wife fundamentalist child-training  ministry as well as author of the bestselling submission manual, _Created to Be His Help Meet_,  writes that submission is so essential to God&#8217;s plan that it must be  followed even to the point of allowing abuse. &#8220;When God puts you in  subjection to a man whom he knows is going to cause you to suffer,&#8221; she  writes, &#8220;it is with the understanding that you are obeying God by  enduring the wrongful suffering.&#8221;

It's unfair to condemn all Christianity because of the views of women as property, inferior creatures, or even slaves held by a small percentage. By the same reasoning, it's just as unfair to paint all Islam by views held by a portion of their global community.  1,000 years ago, these views were considered fine. Today not so much.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2011)

Folks, lighten up on TF's daughter. He answered the question to my satisfaction.
Thanks.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 19, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> If Islam IS the problem, what do you suggest be done?


 

That was the question I was going to drop in to this I have to confess.  After all, it is really the only question that matters, once the, to me obvious, point has been accepted that radical Islamic political manipulators are a problem.

As you can tell, from my point of view, I have very little doubt that very few of the instigators of Islamic 'trouble' and violence about the world are actually devout. They simply use the great tool of social control that religion is for their own personal political goals.


----------



## fangjian (Apr 19, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> why those two?
> 
> because islam is, IMO teaching evil, it is a religion founded by a pedophile that preaches conquest.
> 
> ...



So you find the 10,000+  flavors of Christianity, Judaism, etc. to be reasonable and productive for society?   lolz





> Also, as I asked:
> 
> If Islam IS the problem, what do you suggest be done?
> 
> ...



If the spread of education is greater then the spread of superstition, than education will win (centuries from now) and we'll be living to 500 yrs and exploring the galaxy.  

And of course, if the spread of superstition greater, than we'll go back to the dark ages.


----------



## fangjian (Apr 19, 2011)

And btw, about 4/10 Americans except the theory of evolution, so do what you can and try to _save_ someone ( from eternal ignorance ) today. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hudson69 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would rather see the police response to this.  I would like to see how this plays out.


----------



## granfire (Apr 19, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Folks, lighten up on TF's daughter. He answered the question to my satisfaction.
> Thanks.



LOL, actually it was not a dig at his girl, more at the notion he actually knows what goes on inside of the head of Daddy's Little Girl. 

As you pointed out, indirectly though, that even with the best of our teaching, the kids do stray from the flock, and silly girls are known to go for the bad boy. And sometimes more so when they know it ticks daddy off. 

Again, nothing against his kid, real or assumed, just hinting that he might not know as much as he thinks he does.


----------



## shinbushi (Apr 19, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> and as we say time and time again not all muslims are like that.
> 
> For instance. Go look up the Ottoman Empire. That empire let people practice their religion and rule themselves with minimal interference from the Sultan.
> 
> It was almost 100 years ago that the empire disintegrated but an awful lot of Muslims are still peaceful people.


Tell that to the Greeks


----------



## granfire (Apr 19, 2011)

shinbushi said:


> Tell that to the Greeks



LOL, not exactly all peace lovin either...


----------



## shinbushi (Apr 19, 2011)

granfire said:


> LOL, not exactly all peace lovin either...


Ehmmm My wife is Greek
Do you know what the Turks did to the Greeks under that rule.  The atrocities committed toward the Greeks or worse the the *Armenian Genocide* done by that empire.  And Greece is the Foundation of Western Civilization, democracy, medicine, logic etc.


----------



## granfire (Apr 19, 2011)

shinbushi said:


> Ehmmm My wife is Greek
> Do you know what the Turks did to the Greeks under that rule.  The atrocities committed toward the Greeks or worse the the *Armenian Genocide* done by that empire.  And Greece is the Foundation of Western Civilization, democracy, medicine, logic etc.



That is an age old story, dating back to before Alexander the great. One atrocity answers the previous one. 

Greece is the cradle of European culture alright...The Iliad tells the story of the collective Greek universe attacking the sovereign state of Troy in Asia Minor...known today as Turkey. 

Plenty of bad blood to go around since then, in either direction.

(BTW I am German, that does not mean I am out to spit in Canuch's Passover Lamb either)


----------



## Blade96 (Apr 19, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> Let's just say your daughter did do that... How would you react?
> Sean



LOL my mother once said the kind of men she didnt want me to bring home 'no old men and no muslims' 

of course i just giggled, she knows darn well not all muslims are bad.

as to condemnation in general, I will happily, merrily, delightedly condemn religion in general, because i think it is generally bad.

as I said before if i ever need a religion I'll worship tetley tea. 

However, that isnt to say that i think all people who believe in religions are bad people or extremists.


----------

